# Babbs 2012 Mash Paddle Competition



## tallie (31/1/12)

As announced at the January meeting, the theme for this year's BABBs Mash Paddle competition is Fruit. And by fruit, we're talking whole fruit or fruit extract - no essences!

Once again, the winning beer will be commercially brewed, so there are a couple of things to consider. First, no loose fruit in the boil. Second, you will need to ensure that should your beer win, enough fruit (and other exotic ingreedients) will be readily available to brew up to a 100L batch. It would also do you well to keep in mind that commercial desirability may be taken into account during judging.

You must be a BABBs member to enter and you are required to submit one unmarked 750ml glass or PET bottle per entry. Entries are due at the April meeting (26th) and the winner will be announced at the May meeting where entrants will have the opportunity to share their beers with other brewers for our Mash Paddle Social Night.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Will88 (13/2/12)

Would chilli be considered fruit for the purposes of this comp?


----------



## browndog (13/2/12)

Will88 said:


> Would chilli be considered fruit for the purposes of this comp?



For the purposes of this competition, chilli will be regarded as a spice, not a fruit.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Will88 (14/2/12)

I should probably check on my planned beer before getting anything started.

I want to enter an alcoholic ginger beer, with some kind of fruit addition.

I assume that meets the comp requirements so long as it's an all grain recipe?


----------



## bconnery (14/2/12)

Will88 said:


> I should probably check on my planned beer before getting anything started.
> 
> I want to enter an alcoholic ginger beer, with some kind of fruit addition.
> 
> I assume that meets the comp requirements so long as it's an all grain recipe?


Will double check at the committee meeting but loosely speaking as long as it is an all grain beer with fruit in it you should be ok, having other ingredients such as ginger, shouldn't be an issue. 
We'll get an 'official' position for you though...
Just remember the beer will need to be scaled up for 50, possibly even 100L, so be aware of this when designing the recipe.


----------



## tallie (14/2/12)

Will88 said:


> I should probably check on my planned beer before getting anything started.
> 
> I want to enter an alcoholic ginger beer, with some kind of fruit addition.
> 
> I assume that meets the comp requirements so long as it's an all grain recipe?


Although it wasn't mentioned in the original post, the BJCP guidelines capture the spirit of this year's theme: Category 20 Fruit Beer. Use the descriptions there as a guide in formulating your recipe.

Going back to your first question, the guidelines make specific mention of chilli:



> Beer with chile peppers should be entered in the Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer category (21A).



As bconnery mentioned, we'll get back with the official word on ginger. I suspect that dominant use of it would push the beer into the spice/herb category, but subtle use that complements the fruit focus may be ok.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (14/2/12)

sound likea kriek would hit the spot for this comp


----------



## NickB (14/2/12)

Well, from what I understand, the beers will be judged by the very people who will put them on tap to sell. Don't really see a Kriek as a big-seller unfortunately. Would like to be proven wrong though!

I'm still trying to decide what to make.... I'm guessing it'll have fruit in it whatever it is


----------



## winkle (15/2/12)

NickB said:


> Well, from what I understand, the beers will be judged by the very people who will put them on tap to sell. Don't really see a Kriek as a big-seller unfortunately. Would like to be proven wrong though!
> 
> I'm still trying to decide what to make.... I'm guessing it'll have fruit in it whatever it is



Nick, you going to BABBs next week? - I'll bring a growler of the current Acerola batch (pity its not scalable).
Say how about a peanut porter? - oh, wait, thats just nuts


----------



## Snow (15/2/12)

tallie said:


> As bconnery mentioned, we'll get back with the official word on ginger. I suspect that dominant use of it would push the beer into the spice/herb category, but subtle use that complements the fruit focus may be ok.
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie


Tallie,

I don't really understand this comment. I thought the comp was about brewing a beer with fruit in it, not about meeting a BJCP style guideline. If Will88 wants to brew a ginger beer with some fruit in it, then surely this would be suitable for the comp, regardless of how much ginger he used?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## NickB (15/2/12)

Yeah, I'll be there Perry. Looking forward to it! Hoping the Acerola will be a good foil to the massive amount of US hops on show!


----------



## evildrakey (15/2/12)

I'll be joining you chaps at the next meeting...

Roughly how far out do most of you chaps make your beers to line up with the comps. I assume a up to a month to brew, 2 months to age and mellow?


----------



## Ross (15/2/12)

evildrakey said:


> I'll be joining you chaps at the next meeting...
> 
> Roughly how far out do most of you chaps make your beers to line up with the comps. I assume a up to a month to brew, 2 months to age and mellow?




.....about right for a lager, but most ales shoud be drunk fresh & would be brewed less than a month all up ahead of judging.

Cheers ross


----------



## tallie (16/2/12)

Will88 said:


> I should probably check on my planned beer before getting anything started.
> 
> I want to enter an alcoholic ginger beer, with some kind of fruit addition.
> 
> I assume that meets the comp requirements so long as it's an all grain recipe?



Ok, the consensus is that this would be fine. The beer just has to be an all grain beer with fruit or fruit extract in it. Whatever base style and additions you choose is up to you.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Will88 (16/2/12)

Cheers guys. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (27/2/12)

tallie said:


> As announced at the January meeting, the theme for this year's BABBs Mash Paddle competition is Fruit. And by fruit, we're talking whole fruit or fruit extract - no essences!
> 
> Once again, the winning beer will be commercially brewed, so there are a couple of things to consider. First, no loose fruit in the boil. Second, you will need to ensure that should your beer win, enough fruit (and other exotic ingreedients) will be readily available to brew up to a 100L batch. It would also do you well to keep in mind that commercial desirability may be taken into account during judging.
> 
> ...



Tallie,
is the Mash paddle the same as the mini comps - ie. max 2 beers , one for feedback only or is it 2 beers per member?
Someone did tell me on Thursday but the Thomas Hardy Ale wiped that memory sector.


----------



## tallie (27/2/12)

winkle said:


> Tallie,
> is the Mash paddle the same as the mini comps - ie. max 2 beers , one for feedback only or is it 2 beers per member?
> Someone did tell me on Thursday but the Thomas Hardy Ale wiped that memory sector.



Up to two beers and they both count.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (27/2/12)

tallie said:


> Up to two beers and they both count.
> 
> Cheers,
> tallie


I thought that was the case, I'd better get the main contender brewed :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Paul H (27/2/12)

Can I brew a beer with a dead "fruit" bat cut into pieces & added to the boil???  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## winkle (27/2/12)

Paul H said:


> Can I brew a beer with a dead "fruit" bat cut into pieces & added to the boil???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Mmmmm Baty.
View attachment 52691


No shortage of ingredients here, but I suspect there may be problems with the marketing.

Edit: in an attempt to get back on topic - my effort will feature this stuff,
View attachment 52694

unless it doesn't work out, then it won't.


----------



## evildrakey (27/2/12)

winkle said:


> Mmmmm Baty.
> View attachment 52691
> 
> 
> No shortage of ingredients here, but I suspect there may be problems with the marketing.



I'd eat that... Mind you, I had a 'rat schnitzel' in a Laotian Market once...

I'm thinking a beer with Barberries... Is that too weird for the Mash Paddle?


----------



## winkle (27/2/12)

evildrakey said:


> I'd eat that... Mind you, I had a 'rat schnitzel' in a Laotian Market once...
> 
> I'm thinking a beer with Barberries... Is that too weird for the Mash Paddle?



Nope, sounds interesting - just remember that if it should win you'll need to source enough for a commercial batch.


----------

